# Boer? Boar? Bore?



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 19, 2010)

A 'boar' is a male hog.
To 'bore' something means (1) to drill a hole into; (2) to make somebody lose interest in something.
A "Boer" is a breed of goat, for goodness sakes.

Why in the world I am getting emails asking about my Boar and Bore goats? 

Does this drive anybody else crazy?


----------



## Libertybelle (Jan 19, 2010)

There are people who also refer to a sorrel horse as "sorrow" and they prefer guildings over mares. Alphalfa hay is a popular feed here & relatively inexpensive. 

I feel your pain!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't even have Boers and I agree.  But, so does "irregardless" and the like.  Oh well, so it goes!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2010)

Because people nowadays don't know how to spell.

Simply explain to them that the word is Dutch, meaning farmer, much as Bauer in German means farmer.

Then go into a lengthy explanation of the Germanic branch of Indo-European languages and how similar Dutch and German are. Now go into a list of words in English that are Dutch in origin (boss, hare and ewe to get them started) Then add that the Dutch language retains some Celtic pronunciation, a throwback to the Belgae tribes that lived in the area--where the name Belgium comes from (go off on a tangent and explain the difference between Belgian and Belgium, another common mistake I've seen). Because of the Belgae/Celtic influence, the vowels needed to be pronounced separately though often blended in a lilt between the two, especially among the Cape Dutch dialect. They simply need to pronounce distinct two vowel sounds within one syllable. Is that so hard to do?

After they master this, begin their basic lessons in Na'huatl (as this will help their Dutch) and how the X in Mexican locations should be pronounced like a soft "sh." Also, the language stresses the second to last syllable but "tl" should not be pronounced as such. Thus, something commonly mispronounced as "Chipotle" should be pronounced as "CHEE-potl". They can practice with the following words: Huitziliopochtli, Teohuixtl, Xochitl ...

By now they should be running for the hills. 

My other pet peeves are people posting their Belgian horses as "Belgiums" (Belgium for sale $900--Wow! I can buy the country of Belgium for $900!) and Fillies as "Phillies" like a Philly sandwich (1 yr old Philly for sale--Wouldn't that stink?)

Have I rambled enough yet?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2010)

Dutch via South Africa to boot!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2010)

Congradulations on your Bores.  Maybe a good stiff drink would turn them into the life of the party....


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree w/ everything above and would like to add, "For sell".

I have a bore goat for sell....kills me every time.

Then there are the people who can't read.  (#2 fav. pet peeve)

Post an add that says, 
"FOR SALE:  Day-old, straight-run baby chicks, pick up only - near Marion, IN.   1$ ea, minimum of 10."
And just see how many people respond with, "Can you ship those chicks, and how old are they and I want only hens, no roosters and how much for 5?"

And then...my number 3 fav...."How close are you to (insert Podunk town name here) from me?"  

Hello...you have a map, I assume....USE IT.

My husband says, when I complain about idiot humans..."Shame you have to deal with them to sell smart animals, isn't it?"


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2010)

I also keep seeing "bread" as in "The doe is bread."

I was half-tempted to wrote back, "Are you sure the dough is bread?"


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's alfalfa.  It's congratulations.  I've been told that English is quite a hard language to learn.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It's alfalfa.  It's congratulations.  I've been told that English is quite a hard language to learn.


You do realize that we were both being facetious, don't you? 

I'm sure no one here is referring to ESL people, but those who actually hold a high school diploma....


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 19, 2010)

Last year we were trying to sell our rooster because he was getting aggressive toward our children.  We placed an ad to sell him to a place that had no kids.  Here is a serious response to the add:

I am interested in your Borfingdon rooster.  Does she lay eggs yet?  How many a week of eggs would we get?


Umm....so many ways of wrong.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 20, 2010)

One of my pet peeves is when people use the wrong "two, to, too" in sentences.  I even see it in newspapers and magazines from time to time.  Once could be a typo, but when it's all through an article-----!  Another one is that my dog has been "spade".  It's spayed, not spade.  

Some of our kids had a program called "vowac" in school.  It was supposed to help them learn to spell better.  It was a disaster, and the ones who had the "old" style of phonics are much better spellers than the ones who had the "new and improved" method.  

Don't even get me started on math, weights and measures, etc.  I'll bet that not one in ten knows how many square feet there are in an acre.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 20, 2010)

My experience with my two kids (16 & 15) is that the schools are no longer "teaching" subjects.  They are strictly teaching for the "fill in the bubble", multiple choice tests that help with funding.

I feel bad for the teachers and the students.  These poor kids are headed for a disaster once they get in the "world".  Parents have to step up to the plate and do their doody (sp?) to ensure that their children are educated in the areas where the schools have dropped the ball.


----------



## username taken (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm serious here ... an ad I read tonight. 

"2 wight billy gots for sale 2 to 3 years old $40 each"

also found another one that was selling deer and alpaches ...


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> My experience with my two kids (16 & 15) is that the schools are no longer "teaching" subjects.  They are strictly teaching for the "fill in the bubble", multiple choice tests that help with funding.
> 
> I feel bad for the teachers and the students.  These poor kids are headed for a disaster once they get in the "world".  Parents have to step up to the plate and do their doody (sp?) to ensure that their children are educated in the areas where the schools have dropped the ball.


Yes, ITA! And don't forget that even the simplest math must be done with a calculator!  Seriously, in our public school system, there are chapters in the 3rd grade math book that teach how to use a calculator for addition and subtraction!  

And people "worry" about my homeschooled children... 

I assure you folks, they will be a-okay.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 20, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We discovered a few weeks ago that my daughter couldn't do long division without a calculator!!!  She gets very good grades, but when they were working on building our barn & pens, she couldn't do the math without a calculator!  We took her phone/calculator away and showed her how to do it the right way!

Now my son, is two grades ahead of her.  He doesn't get good marks in school, but he can do math!!!  His problem is that he doesn't turn in the homework assignments.  We made him do the math long hand and show all the work.  He got in "trouble" for having sloppy papers and was told not to show his work anymore.  We remedied that by using a scratch piece of paper.  I cannot believe the teachers didn't want to see how he got his answer.  I guess because they were expecting him to use a calculator like the rest of his classmates.

(Edited to add - Oh yeah, I forgot - my kids don't even have books for most of their classes!!!  I was a bit shocked and angry when trying to help my daughter with her homework and there was NO book!  Where does all our money go for the schools?  They aren't buying books, they aren't supplying paper, pencils, etc.  They cut the music programs, the art programs (not the sports though!), so where really is our money going??)


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 20, 2010)

Just like pilots used to be able to fly an airplane by reading their gages (gauges for those who prefer that spelling)....now it's all done by computer.  
Mechanics could repair cars with a wrench and screwdriver...now you have to hook it up to a machine so IT can tell you what's wrong.

But...What do we expect when the majority of us have a phone that tells us when to turn right and left (map, who needs a map??) and we track our family members that way as well.  Why come home and ask what's for dinner when you can text and say you'll be somewhere else anyway.

(When I was a kid, my mom yelled for us out the back door.  If we didn't come home, we got are butts spanked.  If we weren't there on time to eat, we went hungry...And we survived it.)

I truly think technology will be the downfall of our society.


----------



## no nonsense (Jan 20, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> A 'boar' is a male hog.
> To 'bore' something means (1) to drill a hole into; (2) to make somebody lose interest in something.
> A "Boer" is a breed of goat, for goodness sakes.
> 
> ...


I didn't think that there were any sensible people left.

I hate:

Billy and nanny
Cows, when they mean cattle
Chickens, when they mean hens
"Roo", unless you happen to be a kangaroo breeder, or a two year old child
Boys and girls, or ladies, or gals, instead of male, female, cock, hen, rooster, bull, cow, heifer, filly, etc.
Using hatchery marketing or promotional terms geared toward the ignorant, and expecting the rest of the world to comply, such as "Turken", New Hampshire "Red", "Easter Egger", etc.
Don't even get me started on "Americana" chickens, instead of Araucana or Ameraucana, and knowing the difference.
Made up abbreviations for breeds or varieties.
All this texting speak: c u L8er


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> My experience with my two kids (16 & 15) is that the schools are no longer "teaching" subjects.  They are strictly teaching for the "fill in the bubble", multiple choice tests that help with funding.
> 
> I feel bad for the teachers and the students.  These poor kids are headed for a disaster once they get in the "world".  Parents have to step up to the plate and do their doody (sp?) to ensure that their children are educated in the areas where the schools have dropped the ball.


When I was a kid...I'm 31, so not that long ago  ...the state of public education was viewed by adults in much the same way as it seems to be viewed today.  Teachers are teaching strictly to tests...rote memorization...kids aren't actually learning anything...just wait until they get into the real world...blah blah blah.

Thing is, that argument only seemed to be valid right up until the moment when I asked for help with homework.  I was in Algebra in 8th grade...neither of my parents ever had Algebra.  Ever.  Geometry?  "Pie are _squared_?  What are you talking about?!?"  

Chemistry?  Computer Science?  Pre-calculus?  By the time I was at that level, I was _waaaaaay_ beyond even bothering to ask anymore..  I knew better..

Now...as for the age-old "calculator issue" that invariably comes up in conversations like this, I'd hazard a guess that if any of you were to walk in to a job interview at Intel or Boeing and say "I do all my math on paper -- no calculators for me!" with a big proud smile on your face, the interviewer would probably write the words "TIME WASTER" on your resume......or maybe just throw it straight in the trash before peering around you to yell "NEXT!"

That's because "in the real world" of _today_, one's continued employment is directly linked to one's ability to produce.  If it takes you twice as long as your peers to do your job because you insist on doing long division on paper, guess who's getting axed in the next round of 'right-sizing?'

Of course, if the plan is to make a career of fast-food cashiering or something like that, I'd highly recommend shunning calculators altogether and really learning to do math on paper..  That way, if the register goes down, you can have one shining moment of absolute respect and admiration as the only cashier in the history of mankind who actually knew how to do math on paper.  People will marvel at your bravery...your courage to forge ahead in the face of a near-apocolyptic technological breakdown...your indefatigable work ethic...your sheer will to succeed in the face of seemingly insurmountable odds....your inimitable.....

Oh, it's back up?  Already?  But I only took like three orders..  Okay, Sir, yelling isn't going to make the fries cook faster...


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this post for real?  I am 30, and I generally dislike most people from "my generation" and younger because they have such an "I know how to use the computer and proper text abbreviations so I am smarter and better than you" attitude. That's all I will say about that. 

What happened when Katrina hit New Orleans...they HAD to do PAPER and PENCIL to purchase gas and order supplies, etc. because the technology didn't work.  Glad somebody down there knew how to do math on paper.

Sure, technology is important in TODAY'S world.  A whole lot of things are given far more emphasis in today's world than they should be.  It isn't the be all, end all.  And it isn't funny, either.  

Sorry, I am sick of hearing how "old ways" are "dumb ways"


----------



## no nonsense (Jan 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. I get your point, but as an employer, you'd be amazed at the quality of some of the resumes that have crossed my desk, from so-called educated professionals. One couldn't even remember to add her phone number. I want people who can produce, but I also want them with the sense to write a resume with correct punctuation and grammar.

I read somewhere once about a writer going on about the state of the youth of his time, and if the trend continued, it would be the downfall of us all. He was an ancient Roman.


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 20, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> A 'boar' is a male hog.
> To 'bore' something means (1) to drill a hole into; (2) to make somebody lose interest in something.
> A "Boer" is a breed of goat, for goodness sakes.
> 
> ...


Nope
spell There, Their, Thier, Thear

I am not that worried about spelling..LOL


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Is this post for real?


Yep.



			
				MMR said:
			
		

> I am 30, and I generally dislike most people from "my generation" and younger because they have such an "I know how to use the computer and proper text abbreviations so I am smarter and better than you" attitude. That's all I will say about that.


I get what you're saying, but I more dislike it when folks older than myself talk smack about what a poor education I received.  

I think my education was great.  

Heck, I could write software in two programming languages by 11th grade, and I continued that path right through college and straight out into "the real world" everyone warned me about.

I've done pretty well, so far.  (  )



			
				MMR said:
			
		

> What happened when Katrina hit New Orleans...they HAD to do PAPER and PENCIL to purchase gas and order supplies, etc. because the technology didn't work.  Glad somebody down there knew how to do math on paper.


In the event of a catastophic event like Katrina, everything closes..  Electricity doesn't just run cash registers...it runs lights, walk in coolers, the big pumps that suck fuel out of the in-ground tanks at gas stations....everything.  For most, no power means no business.

FWIW, my dad spent a couple of months in and around NOLA in the immediate aftermath of Katrina..  If he needed something, he had little choice but to drive to an area that still had power in order to get it.



			
				MMR said:
			
		

> Sure, technology is important in TODAY'S world.  A whole lot of things are given far more emphasis in today's world than they should be.  It isn't the be all, end all.  And it isn't funny, either.
> 
> Sorry, I am sick of hearing how "old ways" are "dumb ways"


For the record, you're talking to a guy who loves nothing more than to turn ground with a '48 Ford 8N tractor and a 2-12 plow.  We grow big gardens.  We raise goats for milk.  I hunt.  We 'put by' in the summer..  I truly do have a deep appreciation for the "old ways" of doing things.

That still doesn't excuse being looked down upon for the education I recieved when the bottom line is that a scant few of those looking down their noses could have helped me with homework past my 8th grade year, and I think it's perfectly reasonable to feel that way.  

That's all I'm talking about.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> In the event of a catastophic event like Katrina, everything closes..  Electricity doesn't just run cash registers...it runs lights, walk in coolers, the big pumps that suck fuel out of the in-ground tanks at gas stations....everything.  For most, no power means no business.


Wow, I never knew that electricity ran lights....I thought there were a million tiny fairies holding lanterns inside those light bulbs.




I have to say, You got a great public education.  Great on you!  I did, too, because I was smart enough to figure things out on my own. Kids who need help in any way don't get it because there isn't time for it.  So, unless you can go through and be self-taught (which I imagine you were so some extent, you're an intelligent fellow) your learning is...Eh, not so much.   Children who live in our school district now don't get a great public education.  It's the reality of the situation here, which is why mine are getting a SUPERB education at home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anybody's parents been able to help them with homework past a certain age? My parents couldn't, my parents' parents couldn't help them. Things change and technologies change so many parents can't help their kids with homework but I think you could go back generation after generation and find the same thing.

I think rudeness and self importance and getting things immediately have the been the worst things that have come out of this. Not to mention so many young people don't know how to properly socialize and talk to others. They are too busy interrupting a conversation to answer a text. Plus people spend more time on the PC instead of actually being with people face to face.

I can't stand when people don't check their spelling. Yes a misspelled word here or there I can deal with. I do it myself. But a whole paragraph of nothing but misspelled words and very poor sentences drives me nuts. No reason for that.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 20, 2010)

I recently went into 7-11 to rent a movie. 

My last name is Sample I have now gotten to the point of spelling it our.  Before I would say my name is "Kasi Sample " other person "Sample?" me "as in do you want a sample of something" them "how would you spell that" Hello sample is a 2nd or 3rd grade spelling word.

SO back to 7-11 I gave the cashier ( I would say mid 40s woman that looked like she worked the job for a little extra spending $ was well maintained did not seem like a white trash idiot that I run into so much around here) my name and she went to typing, so I mentioned how many people ask how to spell SAMPLE.  She then went into this speech about how one of the reasons she had taken the job to learn to do the math for making change.  Hello lady the computer in from of you tells you how much chnge to make, all you have to do is count it out from the drawer.

Now while I do not always have correct punctuation, spelling and sometimes even run sentences. It is sad when you can not even get a craigslist ad correct when you are trying to sell something.  When I see these ads even if I need or want the item I will close it as I feel they obviously do not have the information that I would like if they can't even spell what they are wanting to sell.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

While we're on pet peeves and stupid people...  ...here's something that irks me really, really badly.  Could just be me, though...here goes.

Say I'm in a drive-thru and I've just gotten my bag of food..  I have a habit of being polite and saying "thank you" just before I drive away.  Most of the time, the employee will say "Thank _you_," which is great.....but every now and then, you get "You're welcome."

That bugs the *CRAP* out of me.

I'm _welcome_?  Really?  Welcome to...what, exactly?  I'm welcome to PURCHASE food from you whenever I want?  Gee, thanks!  You see, if I were _welcome_ to your food, I wouldn't have to pay for it..  Now, if I didn't pay for it and said "thanks," and you said "You're welcome," that would make perfect sense..  But I did have to pay....I'm the customer....I'm only thanking you to be nice -- you should be thanking me as part of your JOB!

Just really bugs me.  Youngsters, middlesters, oldsters -- all guilty of it from time to time.  Invariably, though, I drive off in a rage like "Well, I won't go back there until....until.....until I get _really_ hungry."


----------



## Goatzilla (Jan 20, 2010)

I m constantly reminding my 13 year old son as to how important it is to use correct grammar and spelling. Fair or not, at one point in life you will be judged based upon it, and it is a direct reflection of how you conduct your everyday business. I speak for myself, but when I read a post on a forum such as this one, and the poster's spelling and sentence structure is awful, I automatically assume that the poster possesses "lesser" intelligence. Maybe not fair, but the other alternative would be laziness, and not a very impressive trait either.

I understand that everyone makes a typo, or gets a difficult word wrong, but I'm speaking about basic, elementary school type, spelling. Same thing with Craigslist ads, you can pretty much determine "who" you're dealing with based upon the content of their ad.

As to our dependance on "modern technology", you can't argue that it has it's place. It's human nature to advance and expand, but it takes on a different flavor when it displaces good old common sense. Computers, calculators, GPS, and other technological advances are wonderful, but I still think that the ability to turn a wrench, navigate with a map and compass, grow food, raise livestock, skin a buck, catch a fish, pound a nail, and multiply numbers in your head, are far more valuable.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Wow, I never knew that electricity ran lights....I thought there were a million tiny fairies holding lanterns inside those light bulbs.


Very common misconception.   



			
				MMR said:
			
		

> I have to say, You got a great public education.  Great on you!  I did, too, because I was smart enough to figure things out on my own. Kids who need help in any way don't get it because there isn't time for it.  So, unless you can go through and be self-taught (which I imagine you were so some extent, you're an intelligent fellow) your learning is...Eh, not so much.   Children who live in our school district now don't get a great public education.  It's the reality of the situation here, which is why mine are getting a SUPERB education at home.


My feeling is that -- as with most things in life -- you get back what you put in.  If you do enough to barely make it through school, you'll get enough education to barely make it through life.  I also believe that most teachers will _make_ time to help kids who demonstrate that they're really, really trying to succeed.  

I say that because I always tried harder in the classes I liked, and not so much in the classes I didn't.  The classes where I tried, I got plenty of attention and help when needed..  Those where I didn't try so much, well...not so much help or attention.

So it went, all the way through college.  

Still, I think it's cool that you're homeschooling your kids.  When someone's bright and has some givadam for their kids, I think it's great..  

On the other hand, there are some folks out there whom I hear talking about homeschooling and it's like....wow....so you actually _want_ your kids to be as dumb as you are?!?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> ,
> On the other hand, there are some folks out there whom I hear talking about homeschooling and it's like....wow....so you actually _want_ your kids to be as dumb as you are?!?


  NO KIDDING!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I know some of them. 

I used to belong to a homeschool association, but I had to drop out of that because the coordinator kept sending these emails that said things like, 'When we was doing math yesterday, I realized..."

I finally sent her an email that said, "I realized yesterday that you should spend more time on grammar."


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

One of my ex-wife's younger cousins is the perfect example.  This girl was always causing trouble, fighting, skipping school, getting suspended, blah blah blah..  When the school had finally had enough, they basically said she either straightens up, or she gets expelled..

The girl's mom -- think "apple/tree" -- was at least smart enough to realize that her daughter would probably get expelled and not have to finish school, so all of a sudden she's gonna homeschool the kid.

Bad -> worse.

Not sure what happened there, but I feel confident in saying that it couldn't have ended well for any party involved.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 20, 2010)

> I get what you're saying, but I more dislike it when folks older than myself talk smack about what a poor education I received.
> 
> I think my education was great.
> 
> ...


cmjust0- You sound so much like my older brother!  It's uncanny!    You don't happen to hail from the Pacific Northwest do you?  My bro is a programmer for a company on Mercer Island...

He's not one to use a plow, but his thoughts on education and technology might align pretty closely with yours!  And for what it's worth my dad DOES work for Boeing, and he does use a calculator.


----------



## mdoerge (Jan 20, 2010)

As a teacher for the past 27 years (yes, in a public school district), I truly believe that some people just do not have the ability to be good spellers.  It is as if their brains are not wired that way.  I have had very bright students who, no matter how they tried, were unable to remember how to spell words correctly.   I also have had below average students who were excellent spellers.

Although some people don't like technology taking over, spell-check is a blessing to those who have difficulty.  As much as I insist that students use the dictionary to look up the meaning of word, it is difficult to look up the correct spelling if you don't have a reasonably good idea of the spelling to begin with (try looking up pharmacy in the "f" section of the dictionary).


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope.  I'm a native Kentuckian.  According to pretty much everything you read, we have some of the worst schools in the nation.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 20, 2010)

mdoerge said:
			
		

> As a teacher for the past 27 years (yes, in a public school district), I truly believe that some people just do not have the ability to be good spellers.  It is as if their brains are not wired that way.


I believe the wiring thing.  They say learning a new language sorta forces your brain to re-wire itself a little, and I can tell you from experience that taking French very nearly destroyed my ability to spell!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm a native Kentuckian.  According to pretty much everything you read, we have some of the worst schools in the nation.


Nope! Washington D.C., just yards away from NCLB was forumalted, has the worst schools in the nation.

Rant: A 3rd grade boy came in to the elementary library today. Asked what Captain Underpants books we had in. "I haven't had time to look, but you can see what we have."

This boy takes out a Captain Underpants book every week, he knows where they are. Instead, he goes over to the computer to LOOK IT UP!!!


----------



## mully (Jan 20, 2010)

I teach school in NC and some of the teachers grammar is very poor so they do not correct the students. One of my favorite words is winders (windows).


----------



## currycomb (Jan 20, 2010)

i know when i moved to the midwest from california, i felt i had just traveled back in time by 20 years. it took me 20 years to adjust. i am not saying the midwest has less intelligent people, it is just the entire lifestyle is so laid back compared to the fast paced west coast.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 20, 2010)

I work in Corrections.. and trust me my IQ has taken a hit!!!!  Over 95% of the people I deal with dropped out of school ( some as low as 5th grade) so spelling used to be my forte and now after attempts at deciphering what I sometimes don't even think is English.. I have a dictionary close at hand.  

From what I see the problem also lies in many youngsters not READING anymore... to grasp language and spelling one must READ!!!!!!  
Enter the world of internet and Nintendo Wii/PSIII---> what are books??????   yikes!!!  kinda makes me "sceered" to get old and who/what will be caring for us all!!!

oh yeah and add this to the list of " people who currently have/own goats and don't know what they have and are trying to sell them"--  Pigmy Goat 4 Sale

I think I posted on here somewhere else that if a person does not know what type/breed goat they have- and if they can't even spell it correctly--  please give up the goats!!!!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 21, 2010)

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/1562977641.html

Here's one with a spelling error on every bird.

Anyone know what a bardrock chicken is?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 21, 2010)

currycomb said:
			
		

> i know when i moved to the midwest from california, i felt i had just traveled back in time by 20 years. it took me 20 years to adjust. i am not saying the midwest has less intelligent people, it is just the entire lifestyle is so laid back compared to the fast paced west coast.


A coworker of lived a long time in California, in the 'burbs of LA..  He had most recently lived in Vegas before moving to KY..  

When I first started here, he was constantly giving KY a hard time about how we didn't "have anything" and how much more stuff there was in LA..  He didn't say it kindly, either...he really did think we were dumber.  Over and over, we all had to listen to him badmouth us.

One day when he was blathering on about it, I said "I dunno what you're talking about, man, we have everything LA has....rapists, murderers, gangs, drugs.  We just don't have _as many_ is all."

He more or less shut up after that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 21, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/1562977641.html
> 
> Here's one with a spelling error on every bird.
> 
> Anyone know what a bardrock chicken is?


Bardrock?  Is that the breed with the roosters that sound just like Ozzy Osbourne at a renaissance fair.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 21, 2010)

Let me clear this up before folks get offended. I did not intend this thread to be a debate over spelling, grammar, or education. My main point was that they don't know enough about the BREED to spell it correctly. It has nothing to do with the fact that they are not able to spell.

Now, carry on.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, they didn't know how to spell chicken breeds.

Aroicana, Bardrock, Road Iland Red


----------



## doublebow (Jan 21, 2010)

There was an around here: 
Dwarf ram goats for sale. HUH?

Bardrocks are very similar to road island reds.( Also found on craigslist.)

Also Lama cha goats for sale. (I assume these are the ones with tiny ears.)

And newbin billy for sale. (they already sold the old one LOL!)

Just laughing, not to be mean, bercause I do the same stuff sometimes and it's funny!

I e-mailed my friend the other day and asked if she had any goats "for sell. " Shame on me, I took honors English in HS and had two years of college!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2010)

There was a Craigslist ad in my area for a Lamuncha goat for sale.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 21, 2010)

There's one here for a "pygme" goat..  Another for a "pygamy."

There's another that's entitled "Looking for a Chicken"..  When you click on it, it says "Please call me at 859 [xxx xxxx]"  The number's there, obviously, but that's all it says.    Did they _lose_ a chicken, or..?  

There's another where someone's offering to trade "3 female rat terror" for a free/cheap Great Pyrenees pup.

Another is entitled "Wanted Land To Ratcoon hunt On (any)"..

"Cutting hires - $100"  (_harrows_)

"FULL 4X5 ROUND BAILS OF WRAPPED FOWDER"..  I guess that's powdered corn fodder, which has got to be a real PITA to bale.   


Oh, Craigslist...  You so crazy!!


----------



## Dakotasgurl (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I agree that some people who homeschool their children do it well as others do it, well, not so well. I think you get what you put into it in other words you buy books (good ones) and actually study you'll get a good education. Yet some people don't buy books and their kids "learn as they go" (PLEASE!) oh, and then the parents of the kids don't know why they aren't learning?! Imagine that! Gee I wonder why! I am homeschooled and people like that give homeschooling a really bad name. 

Oh, and I just HATE it when someone says "I have a colt for sell and filly/philly colt for sell." Just to let you know a baby horse is a foal (not colt) a female baby horse is a filly (not philly) and a male baby horse is a colt. Oh, and another thing you don't have a 2 year old stud you have a 2 year old colt or gelding. You don't even have a 5 year old stud unless you charge someone for his "services", you just have a stallion.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/1562977641.html
> 
> Here's one with a spelling error on every bird.
> 
> Anyone know what a bardrock chicken is?


Oh, I've heard about Barrack Chickens. Are those the same kind?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 22, 2010)

Edited so things aren't taken out of context


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Easy now...  :/


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, they are. I couldn't resist though. I'll delete it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2010)

I just had to share this. This was on Craigslist. 

Purebred Nubian buck for sale.I need to sale him cuz i have to mean bucks. He is a NICE(Color) looking buck is Spotted and with thew nice(Color) looking kids.Excelent blood lines.He can be REG. I just have never done that. I AM MOVING AND I NEED TO DOWN SIZE MY HEARD. I HAVE TO MANE AND I NEED TO SALE 1 OUT OF MY HEARD OF 5 AND HE IS THE ONE I AM SEALING. I AM MOVING IN A MOTH OR TWO(2) SO I NEED TO FIND HIM A NEW HOME A.S.A.P


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 2, 2010)

You should email and ask if he has been Bread to any Doughs


----------

